# Spring is here



## Dido (Mar 26, 2012)

A few pics out of my garden I wanted to share, 
it is great outside with days up to 20C it is to warm for that time of the year. 









Cyp nose 




































Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dido (Mar 26, 2012)

And some new arts my dad made.

























Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Lanmark (Mar 26, 2012)

Awesome! Your Spring looks lovely! I like your dad's art. Those crocuses really pop with color, and that double Galanthus is stunning! That's quite a bird friend you've got there too! :clap:


----------



## Dido (Mar 26, 2012)

I bread birds since more then 20 years. 

The art is done by a motor saw. Only the metal not, but this is the first he did with metal This crocus is deviding rapedly I have him all over my garden now more then 30 spots of this one.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 26, 2012)

Nice, thanks for sharing. Here it has been too warm also and now the temps are dropping back down to normal. A lot of plants that got going early are going to suffer from the cold!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 26, 2012)

Lovely Spring photos, and fun art! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jjkOC (Mar 26, 2012)

Very nice photos representing spring! Love the bulbs, was that Tulipa clusiana?


----------



## Dido (Mar 28, 2012)

I cannot say for sure which tulip it is, was thinking the same. 
Have the first selfing blooming now, and they look the same. 

But still cannot remember to have it planted so I will never know for sure which tulip it is.


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 28, 2012)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 28, 2012)

Beautiful crocuses!


----------



## Clark (Mar 29, 2012)

Very cool art!
The birds- no worry about flying away?
Cats???


----------



## Dido (Mar 31, 2012)

They live in a big cache

6m X 5m X 3 m and I have at the moment 13 of them. 

This is a 2 year old one. 

But there is wild living ones around, about 5km away there is one since 2 years


----------



## emydura (Mar 31, 2012)

Very nice.

Crimson Rosella's. Our yard is always full of them. One of the most abundant parrots in the region.


----------



## Dido (Mar 31, 2012)

We call them Pennantsittich the big kind

There is a smaller one and a bigger one. 

We have them in a lot of different color forms.


----------



## Clark (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks. The shadows on the wall did now show cage, to me.

About 20 minutes north(by auto), there are nesting Monk Parakeets.
Have not seen myself yet, but have read utility company remove nests from the telephone/electrical poles.


----------



## Dido (Apr 2, 2012)

On the top is glas and I was standing inside, whane I tooked the photo 

There is a room which is frost free on too its 2 X 3 m but the door is open the hole winter. 

They were sitting outside at -20C

The funny thing is they lose the door themselve on evening and open it at the morning. 

Feeding is outside the hole year.


----------



## tocarmar (Apr 2, 2012)

Very Nice Dido!!!


----------



## Dido (Apr 17, 2012)

Hy some flowering pics to go n and make feeling spring is comming, even if there were -2C this Morning

























Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice pics. I see you have dandelions in Germany, also!


----------



## Dido (Apr 18, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> Nice pics. I see you have dandelions in Germany, also!



Its a special flava bread :evil:
or album there is not red in.......


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 19, 2012)

i think dandelions are actually an invasive plant that came over with the pilgrims, but i could very easily be very wrong....


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 19, 2012)

likespaphs said:


> i think dandelions are actually an invasive plant that came over with the pilgrims, but i could very easily be very wrong....



sort of like sparrows?

Here's an interesting article: http://www.hpj.com/archives/2011/may11/may16/0429DealingwithDandelionssr.cfm

My husband, a Michigan historian, said that some people in Michigan grew a type of dandelion from Russia for their roots -- to make rubber for use in WWII.


----------



## Dido (Apr 20, 2012)

Some here eat as salat, even you can buy now special seeds which are not so bitter. 
You have to put a dark think over it, so the leaves get really light, then it taste not that bad.


----------



## Dido (May 14, 2012)

New pictures after I was away a few days.


----------



## Dido (May 31, 2012)

Some new flowers 



here one of my own grwon Rockii plants 












And here my favorite one of the Tulips
Tulipa Springeri 



Allium raised from seed







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SlipperFan (May 31, 2012)

Beautiful photos!


----------



## Dido (Jun 4, 2012)

Á few more to come 







and a closer look 
























Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dido (Jun 4, 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dido (Jun 26, 2012)

Lilium martagon alba 



The normal kind 












the first one of a import from china 




















Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dido (Jun 26, 2012)

this tree flowers not every year
we call him tulip tree


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 26, 2012)

Dido said:


> this tree flowers not every year
> we call him *tulip tree*



very special and very nice !!!! Jean


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jun 28, 2012)

Liriodendrun tulipifera is the tallest native tree east of the Mississippi in the USA. 
Tulip Poplar of the midwest US is much loved by cabinet makers for is wood. A storm knock one down on my sister's property in southern Illinois, the tree was huge, straight with no branches until the very top. The logging company hired to haul it away cut the main trunk into bolts, they got 180 feet of bolts greater than 24 inches in diameter. The base of the tree was over 6 feet in diameter. We figure from root to crown the tree was about 225 feet tall, and that is not a record for the species. Most impressive tree, and its a member of the magnolia family to boot.


----------



## Dido (Jun 29, 2012)

Thats interesting mine grows very slow here


----------

